# Comfest Columbus, Ohio



## wanderlovejosh (Jun 25, 2016)

Meant to post this the other day before it started, but if anyone is in Columbus, Ohio there is an amazing community festival going on at goodale park until sunday, its free, and I think most everyone here would enjoy it.. we will be there today.. if you see us shout out!


----------

